# Training equipment at home limited space



## Timslin (Jul 22, 2016)

Hi all,

I haven't been working out long and my working circumstances/timing have changed so going to the gym to workout is almost next to impossible. I have a spare room (the loft) or half a room or some may say a waste of time for some equipment, I can standup fully in the room when in the middle but it is 'V' shaped. So I was thinking I could possibly get a bench, barbell, EZ barbell, dumbbells and weights in the loft.

This is the bench is was thinking off or something similar, ideally from the UK. This isn't from the UK but I do like it as you can move the bench away from the barbell stands.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gym-Multi-exercise-Total-Body-Workout-Exercise-Bench-Strength-Training-Fitness-/141816178771?hash=item2104e72853:g:JaIAAOSwwbdWNIGs

Not decided on the rest yet. I am not a heavy lifter and would like to keep in shape.

What do you guys think? Good or bad idea? Would I need more equipment? Can you guys recommend or suggest similar or better bench/equipment? Can I work all my muscles with just this equipment?

Quite like this too

https://www.mirafit.co.uk/gym-equipment/weight-benches/mirafit-adjustable-weight-bench-squat-rack-kit.html


----------



## LocoToro (Mar 4, 2014)

Did you get the mirafit option in the end?


----------

